# What kind of green algae is it?



## Patrice (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, 
I was just wondering what kind of green algae this is:



















Thanks!


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

can't see the picture


----------



## Patrice (Mar 8, 2006)

humm.. that's weird. Let's try with those links:

Image #1
Image #2

Thanks!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Hard to tell from that distance. I see some diatom in there for the brown, the green is fuzz or beard algae I'm guessing. Increase circulation to the area, see if you can up your CO2, and spot treat the area with excel.

-Philosophos


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

If you mean the "fuzz" that's caught up in the hair grass, it's likely Cladophora. A real pain to get rid of.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

you can try manual removal using tooth brush and add yamato shrimp


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

Is it Rhizoclonium? There's a pic here

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Just for the hair grass... cut them like you would on real hair than let them grow new one cause it is not easy to clean between hair grass. Do more than normal water change untill you feel like you are in control of it. It is not going to cure in a few days but it work if you give it some time. Is your light very strong? if it is than I would lower it down and shut it off for 2 days first to gain control of your tank.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Thread was started in 05-20-2009, 09:25 AM .

:S


----------

